# New Nvidia driver 196.21 & Precision...



## Mindweaver (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey guys just installed new Nvidia 196.21 Driver, and Precision 1.9.0... and they do not play well together. I checked over at evga's forum, and they are aware of the problem and are working hard to resolve it. 

Also, user's on the forum have reported MSI Afterburner overclocking utility not working either with the new drivers. So, I wouldn't update drivers until this issue is resolved. I wish I would have know this before spending around 30 minutes uninstalling the driver, cleaning the reg, and running driver sweeper a few times.. err you guys know the drill..  Oh well, live and learn! 

*Know problems*
Shader Clock doesn't show
Overclocking doesn't work


----------



## MilkyWay (Jan 20, 2010)

Dont worry about it evga are fixing it, i heard about that too i heard there was another problem with the drivers and nvidia are posting them back up on the nvidia site again cant remember what it was. It may have been the down clocking wasn't working correctly.


----------



## bogmali (Jan 20, 2010)

I'll let mine sit overnight, too tired right now to play with it. Will do it tomorrow.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 20, 2010)

known issue. nvidia screwed up in this release. everest, rivatuner and everything based on it are affected. gpuz works fine though


----------



## cat_fish_1 (Jan 20, 2010)

My GPU Physx doesnt work with this releas :S have to play dark void without now..


----------

